# Which Glue



## MadAdey (Dec 19, 2012)

HI just a quick question for those who are in the know.

got some metal shaft extenders for my irons and wondered if someone could advise me on which glue to use to stick them in with. Obviously it wants to be a lightweight glue but strong enough to hold them in and also preferably available from somewhere like B&Q.

Cheers


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't know about shaft extensions but for doing re-shafting I swear by Unibond Rapid two part epoxy mixed with a small drop of shafting beads.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 19, 2012)

I would imagine an expoxy would be best.

Which kind, I have no idea. 

Maybe try dropping Craw a PM. He does a lot with club building, re-shafting, gripping etc. He may know.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 19, 2012)

I use araldite for shafts. Works well or you can buy shaft epoxy from gamola etc.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 19, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Maybe try dropping Craw a PM. He does a lot with club building, re-shafting, gripping etc. He may know.
		
Click to expand...




thecraw said:



			I use araldite for shafts. Works well or you can buy shaft epoxy from gamola etc.
		
Click to expand...

Told ya :thup:


----------



## MGL (Dec 19, 2012)

If its only for shaft extenders then just get the cheapest epoxy/araldite from B&Q. You don't need shaft beads.


----------



## sniggy05 (Dec 19, 2012)

its got to be epoxy,needs to be flexible.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the help. I was thinking it might be an epoxy resin, but never having done this before I wanted to make sure. I will now have to go into the P.O.L store at work and nick some.............


----------



## Lee Skidmore (Dec 20, 2012)

We use Araldite for all our club repairs such as re-shafts and extensions etc. You will be fine with this glue which is very reliable.


----------

